# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Blaas: voeding helpt blaasontsteking voorkomen

## FRANCOIS580

*Blaas: voeding helpt blaasontsteking voorkomen*

Voor een gevoelige blaas en een blaasontsteking is niemand veilig, maar deze twee bijzonder vervelende en pijnlijke aandoeningen zijn typische vrouwenkwalen. Het aantal vrouwen dat kampt met een gevoelige en ontstoken blaas ligt veel hoger dan bij mannen, bij wie steeds naar onderliggende factoren als prostaatproblemen wordt gezocht. Het feit dat blaasproblemen vooral bij vrouwen voor komen, ligt niet uitsluitend maar vooral aan de anatomie van de vrouw. Wat zijn de oorzaken van zon blaasontsteking en kun je die voorkomen? Hoe wordt een blaasontsteking behandelt en wat wanneer je regelmatig met deze aandoening wordt geconfronteerd?

Wanneer het slijmvlies van je urineblaas besmet geraakt met bacteën uit je urine, zit je opgescheept met een blaasontsteking. Een blaasontsteking is in sommige gevallen ook een symptoom van andere aandoeningen. Bacteriën die de kans krijgen via je urinebuis je blaas te bereiken, kunnen daar op zeer korte tijd zo explosief groeien dat ze voor problemen zorgen. Je urine, een afvalproduct van je nieren, wordt in je blaas verzameld. Urine is een vloeibaar afvalproduct dat ook sterk door je emotionele situatie wordt bepaald. Urine bestaat niet alleen uit lichamelijke, maar zeker ook uit geestelijke afvalstoffen. Al deze afvalstoffen komen uiteindelijk in je blaas terecht en worden uiteindelijk uitgeplast. Plassen is vergelijkbaar met huilen, maar dan via je blaas.

Emoties loslaten is voor niemand gemakkelijk, de ene kan dat al gemakkelijker dan de andere. Je emoties opkroppen en voor veroorzaakt niet alleen lichamelijke, maar ook geestelijke klachten.

*Vrouwenzaak*
Een blaasontsteking is een vrouwenzaak. Jonge meisjes lopen twintig procent meer risico dan jongens. Bij volwassen vrouwen loopt dat risico zelfs op tot meer dan vijftig procent. Dat heeft veel alles te maken met de anatomie van het vrouwelijke lichaam. Vagina en aars liggen bij vrouwen zeer dicht bij elkaar, waardoor bacteriën uit de dikke darm gemakkelijk het vaginale slijmvlies aantasten. Het vrouwelijke urinekanaal is amper enkele centimeters lang, waardoor bacteriën veel vlugger de blaas bereiken dan dit bij mannen het geval is.

*Menopauze achter de rug*
Niet alle vrouwen hebben lopen evenveel risico op een blaasontsteking. Het risico op blaasontstekingen stijgt van zodra vrouwen seksueel actief zijn, en ook zwangere vrouwen lopen een verhoogd risico. Dat is de reden waarom de urine van toekomstige moeders regelmatig moet gecontroleerd worden. Eens de menopauze achter de rug, wordt het risico nog hoger . Het vrouwelijk hormoon oestrogeen zakt dan naar een minimum. Hun vaginale slijmvlies is dan veel vatbaarder voor bacteriële infecties. Ruim de helft van vrouwen na de menopauze heeft ooit wel met een blaasinfectie te maken. Plas je voortdurend.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## Wendy

Tijdens beide zwangerschappen had ik idd blaasontsteking. Niet zo heel erg hoor, want het was voor mij een teken dat ik meer water moest drinken. Na een dag was ik het dan al weer kwijt.

----------

